# Dyeing - Sumac, I like the natural sweet color



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

First time dyeing with Sumac using Alum and cream of tarter mordant. I think the color is so naturally sweet that I just added another skein of my hand spun yarn to the pot. Let's do it again!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

How sweet!


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Agree!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

That is sweet light color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, will coordinate with a lot of colors.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I couldn't agree more. It is beautiful.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Gorgous!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So very pretty. So what part of the Sumac and what procedure? Come on spill the Sumac I mean the beans. lol I see you used Alum and cream of tartar for your mordant. Have you tried with out the cream of tartar? Sometimes the color will change a bit with out it.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

OK - I have been lurking and admiring all the beautiful dyeing and spinning that you artists have been doing and I think I might want to try myself. What would be a good first timers book for dyeing? I have some sumac along my drive and some cormo that I would like to dye. Might have to get a drop spindle and try that too. Thanks


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

mama879 said:


> So very pretty. So what part of the Sumac and what procedure? Come on spill the Sumac I mean the beans. lol I see you used Alum and cream of tartar for your mordant. Have you tried with out the cream of tartar? Sometimes the color will change a bit with out it.


Using Cream of Tartar with Alum reduces the tendency of alum to harden the wool. I will now try dyeing in the same dye pot with skeins mordanted with just alum and one with alum and cream of tartar to see the differences.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

This is the procedure I used. 
I broke about a dozen of the big fuzzy sumac fruit clusters with my hands into my dyeing pot and covered them with water. Brought the water to a boil and simmered for about an hour. At the same time, I soaked a 100 yard skein in a bucket of water with approx. 1T alum to 1t cream of tarter. I really didn't measure precisely, just winged it. 
After the dye bath simmered for an hour, I shut it off for a while to reduce the temperature a bit. Once it was just a warm temp, I strained out the fruit and pulp through a colander and cheese cloth. I returned the dye liquid back to my pot, added the yarn and brought dye up to a boil. Then I immediately reduced the temp to simmer for about 10 to 15 minutes. I set the pot outside and let it all rest for about an hour. Washed the yarn with soapy water, then rinsed clear. Towel dried my skein and hung to dry. I liked the color so much that I did a second skein. It came out a shade lighter, and still pretty.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the instructions! I may give it a try. Lovely soft color.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

very pretty color.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I just did a Google search for Sumac. 35 different species a number of which are in North America. Didn't really come out any the wiser as to which one you used for your lovely dyeing. Would you be able to post a photo of the one you used?


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> I just did a Google search for Sumac. 35 different species a number of which are in North America. Didn't really come out any the wiser as to which one you used for your lovely dyeing. Would you be able to post a photo of the one you used?


Yes, I will try to pick some more today and take a photo


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Yes, I will try to pick some more today and take a photo


Terrific. I hope we have it growing in Australia!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lillyhooch said:


> I just did a Google search for Sumac. 35 different species a number of which are in North America. Didn't really come out any the wiser as to which one you used for your lovely dyeing. Would you be able to post a photo of the one you used?


I believe it is called Staghorn sumac. Here is a photo of the tree. Sorry it has taken nearly a week for the photo but I was away.


----------

